# octane kits



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

is there one available fot the 04 spec v...and does the 03 octane kit fit on the 04...thanx


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

wtf is an 03 octane kit and what does it supposedly do?


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

its a body kit...this is a pic of a 03 spec v w/the kit


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

oooohhh the octane body kit, right...I was thinking octane like gas, lol. No there are no body kits out for the 04 I don't believe, and no body kits for the 00-03 will fit the 04 because the grill, headlights, hood, and fenders are different between the models.


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

damnit! now i hafta wait for them to make aftermarket parts for my 04...thanx


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

good god thats fucking clean.... thats all i have to say about that


----------



## customsurf22 (Jul 1, 2003)

who sells those kits???


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i really don't like that kit


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i think thats one of the better looking kits for the Spec-V right now, but i hate body kits like this one that dont let you keep your fog lights...i like my fog lights. they did do a good job detailing that yellow one tho, too bad mine looks like that everyday


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

i agree with the foglight scenario.... stillen is the only kit right now that keeps the foglights..... its too bad its so fuckin expensive..... that kit does look pretty damn clean though..... im still gonna have to wait...... for my foglights' sake


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i dont like real flashy kits


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

It does look sharp! I agree, I need to keep my fogs! I nearly got the Stillen, but it was way to expensive, and I'll not be doing any business w/them again.


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

how much is the stillen kit..and can someone post a pic if possible


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

here it is.... coulda chose a better color to advertise for it but whatever.... still clean.... its gonna run you 690 bucks..... its went way down at least half since it came out last year....... anyone wanna give me 700 bucks


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

I do like the looks of it. Now I will show my ignorance on my newly aquired taste for modding. Is 690.00 for the front, back, and sides? If so, how much does it usually run to get the whole kite painted and put on? Thanks.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

yeh.... its 690 all the way around.... i really have no idea how much it cost to paint and tack.... im gonna guess another 500..... just guessin... im sure someones gonna say somethin about it though


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

700 american...hmm thats like 1000 canadian plus 800 for paint and install...yea i can manage 2 grand for it


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

wanna manage me 2 grand


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

yall pay that much to get it put on? My friend paid $200 to get his lips painted and installed himself, not very hard


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *yall pay that much to get it put on? My friend paid $200 to get his lips painted and installed himself, not very hard *


uhh maybe not.... i have no idea how much it would cost so 800 seemed reasonable


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

oh man...find somewhere to do it cheaper.


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *oh man...find somewhere to do it cheaper. *


 i havent even looked yet haha...it was jus estimating...which was totally off lol


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

so how did this thread go from octane to stillen?..

anyway, i am partial to the stillen kit, but i would like a kit, without all those damn waves and shizznit, i live close to SUmmitt racing, so i can go pick up the product, because they sell it through stillen.. so no shipping.. lol, 

anyway, i like the nismo kit, and am partial also to the world challenge kit, anything but those damn waves..


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

Here is some pics of my SE-R with the Stillen kit. Sorry if pics are a bit foggy, it's been captured on my cam'corder.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

nice job.... now tell these nice people how much it ran ya


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

It cost me 1100$Can, approx. 700 us.

I must say I save alot of money on my car cause it's a wrech-rebuild by myself.

It's why I paid that much for the lip kit.


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

with the stillen pic they dont replace the whole front bumper u just add on the lip part...mines a 04 with a diff bumper...so im guess stillen will hafta make a whole new kit if they do


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

you outta see if you can fit an 03 bumper on there.... that would prolly look fuckin sweet


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

This title is very confusing! I thought octane stood for gas octane. I didn't know he was talking about a body kit, till I started to read this thread! What a confusing title!

Thanks for confusing us guy!


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

read a couple magazines..... drive a couple japanese bitches.....if you know what i mean.... you'll start gettin the hang of it


----------



## customsurf22 (Jul 1, 2003)

ne one have a pic of the nismo kit?


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

thats the nismo spec v..... but of course..... we cant have it.... looks pretty good but not mean enough.... i like the wing


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

That nismo thing just looks like an added lip under the stock front end. Looks kind of odd with the sides not matching the front. I'd like a better look at that spoiler.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

thar ya go..... pretty nice... no idea how much it cost though


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

wow... that is one nice wing....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

customsurf22 said:


> *who sells those kits??? *


www.teknoracing.com


----------

